# weber carbs on ABA



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I just recently got a hold of a pair of weber IDF 40s and intake manifold from a 356 engine. I want to take those manifolds and make a custom manifold to fit the ABA crossflow head. My question is; are these carbs not enough for this engine? 

thank you to anyone with helpful information


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

IDFs won't fit the ABA, unless you cut the hood and run the stacks through it.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

B4S said:


> IDFs won't fit the ABA, unless you cut the hood and run the stacks through it.


 :laugh: STACKS!!


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Idf+aba*

THats the plan.


----------



## DanNJ (Feb 6, 2009)

what manifold are you using? im curious about this....


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*manifold*

Well i was gonna use a aba lower intake manifold and porsche 356 intake manifold cut the 2 where needed and weld them up. Change of plans and now im selling the carbs and manifolds. if anyone is interested ill be posting up in classifieds.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

That could probably be made to work but rather than an ABA lower manifold, use an MK4 lower. It's ports are much bigger, it'd make for a smoother transition to the IDF's.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*good idea*

You are absolutely right. I forgot about the MK4 manifold. 

thanks 
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

not an aba...but stacks:thumbup:


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Nice*

I seen the spread in PVW. i was at this last years H20 i didnt see the your Pickup there though. Love the truck. Is that a JH with the carbs?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

VDUBLUVR1 said:


> Is that a JH with the carbs?


I don't think so, that engine's got an old style 1.6/1.7L head on it.


----------

